# Herters Foam Decoy Repair



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

I have some Herters Bluebills Model 63 which is the styrofoam un-coated. I made a big mistake and lent them to a friend. They came back with numerous dings and dents. Anyone have any ideas on some kind of putty or patching material I could use to fill these before I repaint them?


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

i burlaped my herters 72s this year and thy are real nice know and rock hard no more dings for them....................if you go on duck hunting chat.com and go under the decoys forum and there is a step by step process under one of the sticks at the top


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Go to refugeforums.com and go to the decoy forum, there a ton of knowledgeable hardcore diver guys that will help you burlap your deeks..Buddy of mine did 6 dozen herters 72 & 63's and they look sweet!!..


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Burlap 'em. I have a dozen I need to do myself before the season gets going.


----------



## Traveler (Oct 24, 2006)

Burlap! You can order the burlap from any nursery or lanscape supply house try Gemplers). Smear the deke with OUTDOOR carpet adhesive, cover with burlap, trim the excess, and then work more adhesive into the burlap, smoothing it out using your hands. Wear rubber gloves! Let them set for 3-4 days, prime and paint. I have done 7-8 dozen Heters this way, and they are almost indestructible. Make sure all the burlap is covered with adhesive. If they get shot or banged around to where there are little fibers of burlap sticking out, just use more adhesive to smooth them out. I have a few that have been "re-rubbed" with adhesive and patched with pieces of burlap. My buddy was especcially hard on the burlapped Canvasbacks while he shot at a cripple swimming through the blocks. He went through 6 shells and peppered a dozen dekes. Yes, we got the bird! That is why i like the foam over the plastic, unsinkable!


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone......I have tried two different things. I put the burlap on and it seems to work great so far will see how they hold up through the season. I am also trying something else. Found a hardcoat for styrofoam at a special effects store that gives it an hard outer shell. Not sure how well it will stand up in the cold temps but will give one or two dekes a try this season with that also. Thanks again.


----------

